# Banning



## atticus (24 Jan 2005)

I've got a question:
When you ban somebody, how can you stop them from just comming back and making another account? Do you record their IP address so that they cannot unless they get a different one?


----------



## Navalsnpr (24 Jan 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> I've got a question:
> When you ban somebody, how can you stop them from just comming back and making another account? Do you record their IP address so that they cannot unless they get a different one?



That won't always work. I know in the GTA (Toronto), Sympatico customers change their IP address every time they log in. As for the rest of us, I could easily have my IP changed. All it takes is a call to the ISP.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (24 Jan 2005)

I believe this forum operates similarly to Phpbb and bannes via IP. Mind you, this isnt exactly a sound method since a lot of people dont have static IP's (their IP addresses change regularly). BUT, I do know that if a certain individual is being a nuisance and continues to return under a different IP, they're ISP can be contacted and matters can get serious if it goes that far.

Edit: Navalsnpr, you beat me by a milisecond.  ;D


----------



## winchable (24 Jan 2005)

Generally it's obvious when someone has snuck back in and is posting the same garbage that got them banned in the first place.
We have methods of determining for certain if someone is the same as a banned person.
Though I'm certain that there are people who have been banned, who do not have a static IP, and come back in without posting which is something even we can't stop really.


----------



## 48Highlander (24 Jan 2005)

Eh, as long as they don't post it's not realy a problem is it?  There's no reason to prevent people from reading the information provided on the site, just prevent them from posting things which detract from the discussions or give us a negative image.


----------



## winchable (24 Jan 2005)

Exactly, I should've added that.
The internet in general is quite free if all you want to do is read, but when you start talking there has to be some kind of accountability.


----------



## Navalsnpr (24 Jan 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> Exactly, I should've added that.
> The internet in general is quite free if all you want to do is read, but when you start talking there has to be some kind of accountability.



Good point. I do know that to join some PHP based news group sites like this one, you can't post until you registrar. As part of the registration process, you will receive an email with a code you have to submit to activate your account. If you give a false email, you won't be able to activate the account nor make submissions on the site.

That process at least ensures that the owners/operators of the site have valid emails for those who post on the site.


----------



## Fruss (24 Jan 2005)

Navalsnpr: This site has a system like that, but it's so easy to have a different email address..  I have 3 email addresses, so if I get banned on 1, I can register on another, and I can create another one if necessary..

Frank


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jan 2005)

Frank

That may work if you have multiple personalities, but if you don't and start posting with the same spelling, grammar and attitude, it doesn't take too long to expose yourself.  If you are banned and come back and don't change your MO, you'll be found out and banned again.  It is a small world and Int sorts lots of the crap out in the end.

GW


----------



## Fruss (24 Jan 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Frank
> 
> That may work if you have multiple personalities, but if you don't and start posting with the same spelling, grammar and attitude, it doesn't take too long to expose yourself.   If you are banned and come back and don't change your MO, you'll be found out and banned again.   It is a small world and Int sorts lots of the crap out in the end.
> 
> GW



Yeah, I totally agree, the email thing is only to get past the security check..  You WILL get busted while writing..  but as someone else mentionned, if they come back and just read, without posting, why not??  They don't harm anyone..

Frank


----------



## Scott (24 Jan 2005)

A ban on your account gives you "read only" access, same as you had before registering here. The only difference I can see between the two (Feel free to jump on this Mike) is that with your account, even though it's banned, someone could PM you and, if your account settings are such, it would go to your specified email, guests don't have that option.


----------



## PeterLT (25 Jan 2005)

I don't want to date myself, but in my day banning involved a broken sabre and a branding iron..... 

Peter


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Jan 2005)

To answer the original question, there is no "formula" for catching returning users who have been banned. Luckily, our staff here have developed an uncanny ability to detect this and catch returning users.

The forum software allows us to ban based on IP address, e-mail address/domain, userid, etc. It's quite flexible, which is good because there are rarely two cases that are the same.

We're aware of the dangers of IP banning, and usually discuss the right approach before proceeding. (In no small part because banning is the last resort, and avoided if at all possible.)


Cheers
Mike


----------

